# The Klezmetics!



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I am getting into playing Klezmer music, but I have to sound it out because Shar and Southwest Strings (the only two stores I know online) don't sell klezmer sheet music. At least I don't think they do. Does anyone know where to get sheet music for good klezmer songs? (Lekho Neraneno, Golem Tants, etc.)


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

You might try Tara Music (www.tara.com or www.jewishmusic.com--same site) That's where I go to look for Israeli folk music, (which I just love , even though I'm not Jewish), and I have noticed they have a fairly good selection of Klezmer sheet music.


----------



## emilys (Mar 4, 2005)

*The Klezmer Shack*

Ari Davidow runs the Klezmer Shack (http://www.klezmershack.com/), probably the best online resource for all-things-klezmer. Check it out!

Adam


----------



## Albert Maksimov (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Schtreiml is the Best Klezmer Band in the World
http://www.myspace.com/shtreiml

Atantion! This is Harmonica!

*My Music * http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom


----------

